# New 40k expansion by Forgeworld?



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Shamelessly stolen from RedemptionNL on Warseer:¸

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/REALM-OF-BATTLE-ZONE-MORTALIS-SET.html

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/Z/zonemortalis.pdf

Seems a new ruleset with matching FW Realm of Battle plates.

edit: fixed the links


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I couldn't get either of the links to work mate


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its on the second page of new stuff but with no image
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/REALM-OF-BATTLE-ZONE-MORTALIS-SET.html


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I fixed the links... I like how it can represent a fight inside a ship. Great for scenarios or mixed games with Battlefleet Gothic...
Phil


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Didn't read the full rules yet (since I'm at work), but it seems to be an expansion on / refinement of the Boarding Action special missions presented in IA9. 
Going to give them a try soon I guess. Also, one can make good use of the good ol' Space Hulk tiles (and scenery).


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Boarding action! <3

Judging from the text, and from the current rules in the Badab War series, it's definitely something I'd like to try out, it's absolutely perfect for the Void Shark project I'm working on at the moment!

Lets just hope it looks as awesome as it sounds (could be my first terrain investment then) otherwise I guess I could just use the rules and maybe the Space Hulk terrain (unless that's to small)...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Neat find man! i was hoping for Heresy era rules though...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

There doesnt seem to be a picture. It would be nice if I could see what they looked like.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

You know, this is another notch in the "the new leaked rules for 6th ed are fake" arguement. If the system was changed that drastically, all FWs stuff would be rendered obsolete...:grin:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, this is cool. It's basically Space Hulk, and I always prefered Space Hulk to actual 40k. And this gives me an excuse to buy some of those boading assault upgrade kits!! yay!!

I like the idea of realm of battle style plates but £70 a pop is going to make this an expensive expansion...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, defiantely seems like a version of Space Hulk using normal 40k rules... if you can call it that. I'll defiantely have to look more into this.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

They have changed the link once again:
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/REALM-OF-BATTLE-ZONE-MORTALIS-BETA-COMPLEX.html
Still no pictures though.



> [...]The tile measures 1' x 1' (300mm x 300mm) and *is fully compatible with the other tiles in the Zone Mortalis range*.[...]


Does suggest that more tiles will be designed soon™.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

anyone else reminded of the Starcraft 1 terran campaign ?whith both missions in the field and strike forces missions into enemy facilities for as far as i can see and read this is going to be an awesome expansion for 40K.

the new link aint working. fucking forgeworld.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Looks like they've wiped the pages and burried it... must be something they didn't want to announce yet that someone put up early by mistake.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

They got some shots up on You Tube






This does look like a cool way to play but at £70 a pop I think I'll just build my own


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks like an interesting expansion. I won't be buying the tile pieces though as I won't get enough use out of them to justify paying £98.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

1x1 boards for 25 quid, not too bad I suppose. By the looks of it they've released the rules online too which is cool
ooh 2 pound off if you buy all 4! ha ha


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

There used to be an article on the GW site about building a Space Hulk diorama; anyone know where to find that online? Might be cheaper to build your own terrain the way they described there.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

this does look pretty epic... i would really shell out for this.

CP


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

does look nice, but will probably end up building my own. 

the picture for the set is a bit misleading as it is a 3x3 setup rather than showing what can be done with just the 4 that is in the set


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The rules are cool. I have a Space Hulk kit that can be used, and I think my old Space Crusade box is in my mother's attic still, so they should do the trick to at least test the rules.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like it, but they are rather expensive if you wanted to set up a large board for a big boarding action. If they came pre-painted I would say it's a much better deal.

This would also be really cool for the tabletop RPGs by Fantasy Flight.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I like the idea, but this is out of my price range. I might build some.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Now i've seen the peices of the board, wouldn't it have been smarter to release generic base tiles, and then have walls that plug into them however you wanted them to, rather then the 'this is a fixed setup' tile?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

you'd think so Grizbe, but that involves logic and GW/FW are seemingly devoid of logic; like removing IA books from 
the GW site.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the overall concept of interior battles. I've been toying with the idea for some time, thinking of drawing battle areas on poster board. Bunker and ship battles seem like they could be really intense, especially with them showing that you can make a 3' by 3' board. I think it just opens new possibilities for the game. I'm already thinking of how to work boarding torpedoes into this. And a Dreadnought bursting through a sealed bulkhead would be quite impressive cinematically.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Archon Dan said:


> I like the overall concept of interior battles...


FW released this in IA 9 already, this would be something more along the lines of StarCraft & the like missions...but 40k...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Now i've seen the peices of the board, wouldn't it have been smarter to release generic base tiles, and then have walls that plug into them however you wanted them to, rather then the 'this is a fixed setup' tile?


If I do get round to building my own one of these that's how I was thinking of doing it. Build the tiles and have the walls separate so they can be placed anywhere. 

The more I think about this the more it seems like a good idea to me!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Now i've seen the peices of the board, wouldn't it have been smarter to release generic base tiles, and then have walls that plug into them however you wanted them to, rather then the 'this is a fixed setup' tile?


I assume during assembly the walls will have to be glued to the floor. Maybe just keep them separate or magnetize them if you want that kind of flexibility.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think its a bit of an experiment, the guy who has made the board is new, and hes been hired to make terrain, so hopefully we will see more stuff like this, modular boards would make more sense, but its some type of new hollow resin thing so it may be a limitation of the process ? either way FW do keep chucking out stuff thats interesting.

I do wish they would put out some alien terrain however, some eldar stuff, or tau or ork, i know we have some nid stuff but some more wouldnt hurt


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah by the sound of it, the scenary is basically made using vacuum forming or similar. But with a resin compound instead of plastic. So no assembly required other than placing the boards next to each other. Think i'll just use the cityfight wall sections and a flat bit of word, cheaper


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

If FW are wise they will expand this with tiles that represent objectives, ie. An infirmary tile. Air locks. Ships bridge. Chapel. Armoury, Tech Marine garage, Flight deck etc etc etc. I can think of several more. But I sure everyone gets the idea. Even allow the tiles to be linked to make a large flight deck for example.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

It' all looks good but the price might push a few people off them, to build a full scale battle could become highly expensive


----------

